# AMTRAK NEC Replaces The Acela with the Alstom Avelia Liberty Trainset



## FastTrax (Sep 22, 2022)

www.amtrak.com/next-generation-acela-express

www.twitter.com/alstomusa/status/1271487545658966016?lang=en

www.pinterest.com/pin/railroad-avelia-liberty-acela-returning-to-philly--531213718554921297/

www.railroad.net/acela-ii-avelia-liberty-design-production-delivery-acceptance-t168906-1350.html

www.railpictures.net/photo/749795/

www.progressiverailroading.com/amtrak/article.aspx?id=50291

www.railwaygazette.com/high-speed/amtrak-awards-northeast-corridor-high-speed-contract/43067.article

www.railjournal.com/fleet/amtrak-unveils-acela-interiors/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avelia_Liberty


----------



## Been There (Sep 23, 2022)

That’s a cool looking engine.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 23, 2022)

IMHO this Avelia-Liberty power car appears to be the first single style seat AMTRAK engineers cab.  Also curious to see if BLE-T caved in on AMTRAKS demand for inward facing cameras. The Euro style horn is different and the fairing is more elongated then the original Acela. Probably due to the updated FRA crashworthy specs. Out of 10 I give it a 6.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2022)

Would love to take an overnight trip in the Acela. I've taken 2 long train trips in my life, and they were very relaxing (as well as scenic).


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 23, 2022)

At this time only the original Acela's replacement the Avelia-Liberty and the HHP-8 Siemens replacement the ACS-64 locomotives run on the high speed business class AMTRAK NEC electric service areas between Boston, Harrisburg and Washington. Like the original Acela the Avelia-Liberty is an actual fitted trainset while the AEM7's replacement the HHP-8's replacement the ACS-64 pulls a number refurbed Amfleet coaches. Your best chance of riding on an Avelia-Liberty powered trainset is to take the diesel powered P42DC VIA/AMTRAK Maple Leaf train out of Toronto or VIA/AMTRAK Maple Leaf out of Montreal to Boston then transfer to the Avelia-Liberty to WUS. This will get your feet wet until you try the scenic long distance rail experience. If you need more let me know.


----------

